# Auto shifter



## EDZ1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey! New to the group. I have an 05 A4 and am looking for a ratchet type shifter. Have looked on the web and did not find any.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on your new Goat; I have no idea what a ratchet shifter is tho- - -or how it might fit in your console.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

none available yet. Why would you want to mess up your nice console anyway? if you want a big clunky ratchet, at least get an F-body, and your motor and trans better not be within 100hp of stock, or you qualify for interior rice.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Congrats on your new Goat; I have no idea what a ratchet shifter is tho- - -or how it might fit in your console.


+1 :agree


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I can't say I've ever heard of any aftermarket shifters for A4 GTO transmissions. Haven't intentionally looked, but haven't ran across any when browsing parts stores online.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Clueless said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of any aftermarket shifters for A4 GTO transmissions. Haven't intentionally looked, but haven't ran across any when browsing parts stores online.


Try 700r4 shifters. Same transmission, although not electronic.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

maybe i can get some paddle shifters for my a4:willy: 
it would be :cool


----------



## EDZ1 (Jun 5, 2006)

I've had my new goat for about 2 months and have tried every launch I could think of from power brake to neutral drop (ya I know) but the best I found was TC off - shifter on 1 - and manually shift through the gears. With a ratchet shifter, I could concentrate more on the road and redline than worry about what pressure to use on the shifter.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes 1st is the best way to lauch. not 3rd. 3rd will shift about 5000 rpm with wot. in first you have the full metal jacket. and then in 2nd than in 3rd than in drive. do not start in 2nd. you will get 0-60 in about 7.0 sec with that


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

just get a 3000 stall and a tranny tune. way more effective.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

A guy I met with an 04 was constantly doing 8.3 second runs with just a torque converter and tune. By the way what would be a good rpm to launch my a4 at.


----------

